
6 months ago I got rid of 90% of my possessions.  what I have learned - rosieleizrowice
http://www.rosieleizrowice.com/blog/6lessons
======
jaclaz
TL:DR:Promotion for an e-book. Snippet: >Cocooning yourself in new purchases
is a good way to deal with self-doubt for a few moments. Creating an internal
locus of happiness, a reliable foundation for happiness bereft of that is a
very different. I used to handle insecurity through via external validation
and now I am learning to avoid that.

If anyone can translate that, it would be appreciated, non native English
speaker, here, but "a very different." and "through via" sound to me more like
typos than anything else.

~~~
brianwawok
Your thoughts are correct.

Wasn't really any content. Not excited enough to dig deeper.

